# [SOLVED] mss32.dll error



## Donniee (May 14, 2008)

Well I downloaded the Version 1.1 patch for Call of Duty 4, said that i was missing mss32.dll. so i went downloaded that put it in my system 32 file. Went to install the patch again and got this message;

"The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll.

Dont know what that means so help me if you can, Thanks!


----------



## Donniee (May 14, 2008)

*Re: mss32.dll error*

anyone at all have this problem? I've seen identical ones only with 3d_distances being volume and stuff.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: mss32.dll error*

This patch is different. Unzip the contents of the patch to the COD4 directory (Ie C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare). This will replace some files in the directory but thats ok.. Now just click on iw3mp.exe and play the game.

Edit: There is a newer patch out.
http://files.filefront.com/Call+of+Duty+4+Modern+Warfare+PC+v14+Patch/;9287438;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Donniee (May 14, 2008)

*Re: mss32.dll error*

Thank you very much took me forever to get that working


----------



## O_o (Sep 2, 2008)

hey man they same thing happened to me after i downloaded call of duty 4 but i got the mss32.dll patch but now it has the same message as u. did u fix it ?


----------



## reimel (Feb 5, 2013)

hey me too after i download Ranarok i got the the procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll. can you help me please ??


----------

